# Ubuntu/Ati screen resolution



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

Just installed Ubuntu a few days ago. Don't really have a need for Linux, but am curious, so want to see how it works. Unfortunately, not being all too bright, I can't seem to grasp exactly how to up the resolution to 1920x1200. The system installed easily and seems to be working properly aside from this issue. 

The machine I'm using as a guinea pig has a 3.4GHz P4, 1gig RAM, 80 gig Raptor hdd, and an ATI X850 Pro video card. The monitor is a 23" Apple. In Windows all drivers are up-to-date and the machine runs well. In Ubuntu, the machine seems to run fine (can't actually tell for sure because I don't really know what I'm doing in this OS :4-dontkno :grin: - but I'm trying to learn. 

The last suggestions given (in a different forum) were the following: 


*i'll try to walk you through step by step here...see if this gets you moving in the right direction.

NOTE: linux is case-sensitive. so if i type something in CAPS, it better be in CAPS

first get the latest drivers here: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/l...ux-radeon.html (which i assume you already have)

next, crack open terminal and login as root
Code:

sudo su password:


then run the installer (assume you d/led to desktop)
Code:

cd /home/yourusername/Desktop sh ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run


follow onscreen instructions. fair enough.

still in terminal: (ati config is a config tool that comes with the drivers, automatically edits and backs up your xorg.conf)
Code:

ati-config


reboot. hope you don't get the blue screen of death.

if stuff still looks bad... then you gotta get down and dirty.

first things first, make sure the module is properly loaded:
Code:

lsmod

this shows you all the loaded modules, look for fglrx, if its there, keep going.

then edit xorg.conf
[/code] gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf[/code]*


The loaded modules did not include fglrx; I tried this several times, but no dice. Also, keystrokes Ctrl+Alt+F7 were suggested in order to bring up resolution options. _Alt F1_ brought up a screen which looked like it might have something to do with resolutions, but the colors and text were so blurry I couldn't really read anything. No other combination brought up anything. 

Sorry for so long a post, but am trying to be as concise as possible. I'm a total novice with Linux/Ubuntu, and most of what I've read is far over my head. Any advice, or perhaps just a shove in the direction of an informative read would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi, did you get any errors when you were running the commands from the terminal?


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

None that I can remember, though I did see notices that files (fglrx), and a module (can't remember which one) weren't found. Not sure now if the messages were stated exactly like that, but that was the gist. 

I know these posts are vague, but I'm so unfamiliar with Linux/Ubuntu, I almost feel like I'm speaking words that have no meaning. If there's a way to clarify, let me know and I'll do my best. 

Tried to install Ubuntu in another computer which has an nVidia card, but for reasons I haven't been able to figure out yet, it would not install. I've been told that nVidia works better/easier with Linux. :4-dontkno


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

You can set the resolution using these steps:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/705514-post8.html
You don't need the ATI driver, but you will want it if you will be gamming.


----------

